
Rural Colorado residents ‘nervous’ as mysterious drones loom in sky - porterde
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jan/02/colorado-drones-nebraska-faa
======
hindsightbias
Maybe it’s a stealth marketing campaign for William Gibson’s sequel to The
Peripheral coming out this month.

------
floatingatoll
Why hasn’t anyone simply bought a drone and tracked them to their landing
site? They don’t teleport into the air.

------
deogeo
I fear this is the start of a trend of robots operating in public, controlled
by unknown masters.

